# best all-around 1/8 nitro truggy



## tnc110 (Oct 29, 2006)

im looking to buy a 1/8 nitro truggy. looking to spend around 400. i dont need the fastest/most competitive, but rather the most durrable. my friend just bought a mutalator, and i'm looking to get something similar. any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

where u live


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Jammin RTR the best for the money.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw (Dec 27, 2006)

Jammin or Losi. Take your pick. The problem will be to get the quality with only $400 to spend if you are talking new.


----------



## tnc110 (Oct 29, 2006)

thunder tiger st-1 on its way!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I had a Jammin buggy,the diffs and axles are junk.It was wore out after one summer.I bought a Losi 8B and will never go back to any thing OFNA.My Losi still looks like New even after running higher horsepower motors! Also it is very tough. I haven't broke one part on it.


----------

